# Shrimp getting there daily veggies. (Shrimp food)



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

What Vegetables/Leaf greens do shrimp eat and how do you cook them?, do you boil it for a little bit to soften it etc?. 

I know one is spinach.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

try carrots and zuchini and boil them thats it. my shrimps super like it.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh awesome thanks. Will do.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

instead buying some shrimp food you can save $$


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I do the above mentioned veggies as well as sweet potato, brocolli, peas, cauliflower, beans and baby greens.
I actually did a little test on the same tank recently with slightly cooked greens at one end and fresh at the other end. Each seemed to have the same amount of shrimp on them, but the cooked disappeared faster.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

This is great guys/gals thanks for all the info. Makes it a lot easier then buying shrimp specific food. And gives good variety.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> try carrots and zuchini and boil them thats it. my shrimps super like it.


It's good vegetables, but boiling is not a cool thing. You will kill anything except cellulose.

My shrimps do not eat fresh carrot readily, it's too hard for them. They eat boiled ones, but it's already lost all important nutrients.
Fresh zucchini invoke a moderate interest from them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*cucumber*

Fresh cucumber is a hit. 
It should be pined (no skin) and washed carefully.

The second vegetable I use is salad or cabbage leaves. I wash them, put into freezer for short period of time and they are ready. Freezing and unfreezing break cells of plants and make plants softer and suitable for shrimps to eat.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh really eh, Good to know. I gotta see if I have some cucumber. Thanks Igor.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Are there any issues with pesticides? 

I guess we should get the 'organic' vegetables...


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

organic vegetables are good, but prices. If you get regular then wash really well. You can even use frozen brocolli etc. just thaw before throwing in the tank.


----------

